

Legislation would repeal 'surveillance state' excesses - sinak
http://www.app.com/article/20130710/NJOPINION03/307100009/HOLT-Liberty-yields-false-security?nclick_check=1

======
jdp23
By Rep. Rush Holt, D-NJ, who's running for Senator and facing Cory Booker in
the NJ primary.

Not a lot of details so far ...

 _Soon, I will introduce legislation that would repeal the laws that brought
us our current “surveillance state”: the Patriot Act and the FISA Amendments
Act. My bill would restore the probable cause-based warrant requirement for
any surveillance against an American citizen being proposed on the basis of an
alleged threat to the nation. And it would, for the first time, provide
genuine legal protections for the Thomas Drakes of the world._

------
korethr
It is a nice idea, but until such time as the actual text of the bill is
available to be read, I'm skeptical.

I can hope, however.

~~~
SCAQTony
...or they will pass it only so they can look both fabulous and honest but a
signing statement or a secret executive order from the executive branch will
declare that it won't be enforced.

------
igravious
Because the internet is to all intents and purposes a global entity we need
global legislation but this is a start. How do I keep abreast of what Mr. Holt
is proposing?

